# Romance novel >>>>



## Falcon (Nov 26, 2014)

The New Harlequin Romance Novel 


He grasped me firmly, but gently, just above my elbow and guided me  into a room, his room. Then he quietly shut the door and we were alone. He  approached me soundlessly, from behind, and spoke in a low, reassuring voice  close to my ear. 

"Just relax." 

Without warning, he reached down and I felt his  strong, practiced hands start at my ankles, gently probing and moving upward  along my calves, slowly but steadily. My breath caught in my throat. 

I knew I should be afraid, but somehow I didn't  care. His touch was so experienced, so sure. When his hands moved up onto my  thighs, I gave a slight shudder, and partly closed my eyes. My pulse was  pounding. I felt his knowing fingers caress my abdomen, my ribcage. And then, as  he cupped my breasts in his hands, I inhaled sharply. 

Probing, searching, knowing what he wanted, he brought his hands to  my shoulders, slid them down my tingling spine. Although I knew nothing about  this man, I felt oddly trusting and expectant. This is a man, I thought; a man  used to taking charge. A man not used to taking 'No' for an answer. A man who  would tell me what he wanted. A man who would look into my soul and say  .                                  


"Okay ma'am, you can board your flight  now."


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

Haha, Falcon.  You had me going there for a while.   The last time I was "groped" at the airport, it was by a 250-pound woman with, I swear, a mustache.   What earned me the "secondary screening" you might ask?   I had half a Kleenex in the back pocket of my jeans and failed the scattergram.  I mean, what the hell did they think I was going to do with half a Kleenex?  Threaten to blow my nose and not use the Kleenex?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 27, 2014)

jujube said:


> Haha, Falcon.  You had me going there for a while.   The last time I was "groped" at the airport, it was by a 250-pound woman with, I swear, a mustache.   What earned me the "secondary screening" you might ask?   I had half a Kleenex in the back pocket of my jeans and failed the scattergram.  I mean, what the hell did they think I was going to do with half a Kleenex?  Threaten to blow my nose and not use the Kleenex?



LOLLLLLLLLLLL!! Step away from the kleenex, now!!  Uh wait, I mean, step towards the kleenex, plllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 27, 2014)

That was totally hilarious John, thanks for that laugh, a much needed laugh


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2014)

A novel approach John!


----------

